# New Book on Infant Baptism



## R. Scott Clark (Oct 13, 2006)

> "Well-informed and immensely practical, this is the book that I will
> recommend first when parents ask, 'Why should I baptize my child?'"
> 
> -- Michael Horton



Daniel R. Hyde is pastor of Oceanside URC, my colleague and friend. This is a valuable resource. He is a graduate of WSC, a husband and the father of two boys. He is also a contributor to the Puritanboard.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew,

Let me know if it is any good. i wouldn't know!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannyhyde_
> Andrew,
> 
> Let me know if it is any good. i wouldn't know!



Ghost writer huh?


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> 
> Ghost writer huh?



Hilarious! Do you mean all those books written by "Chuck Swindoll" weren't really his?

Thankfully I learned from a good seminary (props to Westminster Cali.) how to read, research, and write.


----------



## crhoades (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannyhyde_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...





> Thankfully I learned from a good seminary (props to Westminster Cali.) how to read, research, and write.


You couldn't read or write before you went to seminary? I mean wow! Those guys at WSC took someone who couldn't even read or write and now he's published. They truly are supermen there! 

In all seriousness, I look forward to reading your book.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks to those who are buying the book. let me know what you think after reading it.


----------



## youthevang (Oct 17, 2006)

Sweet, I can't wait to add this to my collection.

[Edited on 10-17-2006 by youthevang]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 17, 2006)

I look forward to reading it!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 17, 2006)

I look forward to reading it!


----------



## non dignus (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2006)

Hold on a minute. Is this book advocating infant baptism? I thought Calvin only kept doing that because he hadn't fully Reformed from being Roman Catholic.

[Edited on 10-18-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Philip A (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Hold on a minute. Is this book advocating infant baptism? I thought Calvin only kept doing that because he hadn't fully Reformed from being Roman Catholic.
> 
> [Edited on 10-18-2006 by SemperFideles]



Which is why baptists are even more Reformed than Calvin! 

I bet that closet Romanist Calvin advocated a set liturgy too...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Philip A_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


I thought only people like Dave Hunt repeated such nonsense but I heard Gene Cook, a Reformed Baptist minister, say that on his podcast.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Oct 17, 2006)

I would like to take this opportunity to make a blankfaced mention that Calvin once admitted that the ancient method of baptism was by immersion. Don't ask me to give a citation, we all know it's true! 

Given Jay Adams says that immersionists gleefully quote Calvin on that, I'd say the rumours are true. He didn't really try to free Calvin from that statement, so I'd guess that even with his allotment of 30 or more pages to write with, he thought it impossible. 

. . .

Man, I feel like this lecture is based entirely upon gossip! Where is that quote?


----------



## non dignus (Oct 17, 2006)

"Silly Baptist.....drips are for kids!"


----------



## Presbyrino (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Hold on a minute. Is this book advocating infant baptism? I thought Calvin only kept doing that because he hadn't fully Reformed from being Roman Catholic.




Is this book advocating the counter-reformation 

On a serious note, this book looks good. Gotsa order me a copy!


----------



## Philip A (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I thought only people like Dave Hunt repeated such nonsense but I heard Gene Cook, a Reformed Baptist minister, say that on his podcast.



And you listen to him, why?


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> I look forward to reading it!


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> Congratulations!



Thanks, David. Will you be at Classis in January?


----------



## non dignus (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannyhyde_
> 
> 
> Thanks, David. Will you be at Classis in January?



Quite possibly.


----------



## New wine skin (Oct 18, 2006)

If you want to better understand what is at stake as it relates to baptism, I recommend this great lecture by Dr Clark on the Westminster Cal website. It is a great primer for anyone about to read a book on the doctrine of baptism and/ or covenant theology. 

"Why baptism and what does it do?"


http://www.wscal.edu/resources/audio/index.php


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by New wine skin_
> If you want to better understand what is at stake as it relates to baptism, I recommend this great lecture by Dr Clark...



This servant is no greater than his magister.


----------



## Philip A (Oct 21, 2006)

dannyhyde said:


> This servant is no greater than his magister.



The combination of Dr. Clarkyl and Rev. Hyde is enough to drive fear into any man's heart....


I got my copy of the book in the mail yesterday, I look forward to reading it.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 21, 2006)

Philip,

Looking forward to your comments, either here or on my website.


----------



## dannyhyde (Oct 26, 2006)

The first Amazon "customer review" to the book has now been posted. You can read it here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0965398196/102-6055983-8120131


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 9, 2007)

This is a great book -- highly recommended!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 9, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> This is a great book -- highly recommended!



Andrew,

Will you post a review of it in the Book Reviews section?

Incidentally, I'm really confused:

I've heard Pastor Doug Wilson repeatedly assert that those who oppose FV theology are baptistic.

But Pastor Hyde opposes the FV so why is he advocating baptism of children?


----------



## dannyhyde (Feb 10, 2007)

Andrew,

Thank you for the good word. Let me also apologize as I was made aware recently of several typos the editor, unfortunately, did not catch...ugghh!


----------



## Philip A (Feb 10, 2007)

dannyhyde said:


> Andrew,
> 
> Thank you for the good word. Let me also apologize as I was made aware recently of several typos the editor, unfortunately, did not catch...ugghh!



I noticed a few, but promtly forgot them, so they weren't even enough of a bother for me to harass you about them


----------



## bookslover (Feb 10, 2007)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Daniel R. Hyde is pastor of Oceanside URC, my colleague and friend. This is a valuable resource. He is a graduate of WSC, a husband and the father of two boys. He is also a contributor to the Puritanboard.



Is this what's known as a shameless plug?

Has anyone read Randy Booth's book on baptism that came out a few years ago? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Is this what's known as a shameless plug?
> 
> Has anyone read Randy Booth's book on baptism that came out a few years ago? If so, what did you think of it?



We encourage shameless plugs for works authored by members of the PuritanBoard. In fact, I encourage any publishers here to review their own books and make them available for sale here.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> We encourage shameless plugs for works authored by members of the PuritanBoard. In fact, I encourage any publishers here to review their own books and make them available for sale here.



Rich: I should have put a smilie after my "shameless plug" question so you (and the Board) could tell I was just kidding. "Shameless plugs" are a good way to learn about new books.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Rich: I should have put a smilie after my "shameless plug" question so you (and the Board) could tell I was just kidding? "Shameless plugs" are a good way to learn about new books.



I wasn't chastising you brother. I was just making sure nobody was sheepish about promoting books. I like that Dr. Clark promotes books here. He has a book review section to do it with now.


----------



## 5solasmom (Feb 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Has anyone read Randy Booth's book on baptism that came out a few years ago? If so, what did you think of it?



Children of the Promise? 

Yes! VERY good book. 

Randy/Robert same guy ---- pres of the CREC now, but the book had no hint (from what I could tell) of baptismal regeneration view.


----------

